# Furr High



## ShadowDragon (Aug 30, 2009)

http://obsidian66.deviantart.com/art/Furr-High-135357753

My Furr High story, be warned there are diapers in it that some make take as sexual but it is because my main character needs them. there is also some blood and a little violence. I am just giving you a warning before you go to reading it.

want critique of what i have so far and any advice for future chapter


----------



## Aden (Aug 30, 2009)

1. What are you doing? Are you pimping your stuff? Do you want critique?
2. If you're pimping your stuff, we don't know you well enough.
3. ffffffffffffff


----------



## ShadowDragon (Aug 30, 2009)

im just wanting critique for what i have so far and advice for the next chapter


----------



## Aden (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh. Well good luck with that. I'm not going to be the one to offer critiques mostly because I have an aversion to the subject matter. I don't think you'll find many people on this board who are different.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 31, 2009)

ShadowDragon said:


> im just wanting critique for what i have so far and advice for the next chapter



Sure, I'll read it and try to give some ad-



> be warned there are diapers in it



Never mind.


----------

